

Ask HN: Who honestly applied to YC Reject? - citizenkeys

Show of hands... who honestly applied to YC Reject ( http://ycreject.com/ )?  The deadline for applications is in 2 hours.  I'm interested in knowing the actual response to the program.
======
bcrawford
I'll bite: I did.

My logic: almost everyone who succeeds did so with a trail of 'no' behind them
and the only way to get those is to put yourself out there. YC's application
was something I labored over for a couple weeks and feel I got a great deal of
value from that process alone... this is no different and I would have hoped
that everyone applied.

~~~
hansy
Ditto that.

I applied as well.

